# richard lander school truro jan 2012



## muppet (Jan 29, 2012)

this was a nice mooch on a sunday morning . ahh school days . they have built a new shcool just up the road and this one will make way for houses anyway on with the pics 




















































































































sorry about all the pics thanks for looking


----------



## balrog (Jan 29, 2012)

Wow great find. Love the shots of this and would love to visit. 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 29, 2012)

These old '50s school buildings look so dreary!

Nice location though!


----------



## kevsy21 (Jan 29, 2012)

Good work.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice to see something that aint been trashed,great photos.


----------



## maximus (Jan 30, 2012)

Beautiful pics there!!


----------



## Flexible (Jan 31, 2012)

That school looks perfectly serviceable to me. A bit shabby, yes, but then most comprehensives of this vintage are like that. Is there some back story to this? Jesus Christ, in these days of cutbacks, economic embarrassment and trying to scrimp and save every penny, it kinda beggars belief that authorities decide to spend vast amounts of money on brand new schools, leisure centres etc. That "Mr. Bean's" pool in Hayes, on another thread, is another example. This sort of thing has happened twice in my local area.

Sorry for the rant, good pics.


----------



## johno23 (Jan 31, 2012)

Flexible said:


> That school looks perfectly serviceable to me. A bit shabby, yes, but then most comprehensives of this vintage are like that. Is there some back story to this? Jesus Christ, in these days of cutbacks, economic embarrassment and trying to scrimp and save every penny, it kinda beggars belief that authorities decide to spend vast amounts of money on brand new schools, leisure centres etc. That "Mr. Bean's" pool in Hayes, on another thread, is another example. This sort of thing has happened twice in my local area.
> 
> Sorry for the rant, good pics.



You have echoed my exact thoughts.As I looked through the pics I said to myself "I have visited working schools in a far worse state than this".
There can only be one motive "GREED" as it appears that some developer will pay an inflated price for the land it stands on to build yet more clonezone toy houses.

What happens in a few years time when "the suits"have wasted all of the proceeds of these ill informed sales and they have nothing left to sell
The only good thing with all this is that it provides us with plenty of material to explore.
Another rant over 

Last but by no means least,great post and pics by the way you have captured it well


----------



## highcannons (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice one mate, always look forward to your reports. Sort of randomness to them.......and nice pictures. Keep up the good work.


----------



## krela (Feb 1, 2012)

Flexible said:


> That school looks perfectly serviceable to me. A bit shabby, yes, but then most comprehensives of this vintage are like that. Is there some back story to this? Jesus Christ, in these days of cutbacks, economic embarrassment and trying to scrimp and save every penny, it kinda beggars belief that authorities decide to spend vast amounts of money on brand new schools, leisure centres etc. That "Mr. Bean's" pool in Hayes, on another thread, is another example. This sort of thing has happened twice in my local area.
> 
> Sorry for the rant, good pics.



I would put my money on PFI. Why have schools and buildings owned by the taxpayer when you can give all the taxpayers money to your friends and get them to build shiny new schools for twic.... err I mean half the price.


----------



## crazyjon (Feb 2, 2012)

Got a feeling that Queen drummer Roger Taylor went to Richard Lander school. Shame to see this but i suppose this is the times of get rid of the old bring in the new. Great pictures by the way nice to see it again


----------



## smiler (Feb 12, 2012)

*More Pics*

Tagged along with Muppet when he revisited last weekend, the demolition equipment is on site so how much longer its got I’m not sure, the school is still in fair condition, the scavengers and copper fairy’s haven’t had the run of the place so apart from a few broken internal windows and the drum kit that has taken a hell of a beating from I guess over exuberant kids, its fine.












The rest of the kit is scattered around the school.
Give nature the smallest opening and she’ll take her chance,




Youthful high spirits, probably vodka.












Piano+ Keyboard Porn








[IM


G]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb51/San-an-Ken/School089.jpg[/IMG]








I never realised we could afford to send so much of our limited resources to the tip, this says it all,




It was a good nose around, Thanks Muppet.


----------



## janso (Feb 12, 2012)

*Nostalgic!*

Good photos buddy!

Brings back a lot of memories from going to school there, 86 - 91. I recognise a few rooms from lessons, definitely CDT and music!!

I thought that the school was being used by various external agencies like Cornwall Sports Partnership - I might have to take a look around and follow in your footsteps!!


----------



## petra3822 (Jun 15, 2012)

Flexible said:


> That school looks perfectly serviceable to me. A bit shabby, yes, but then most comprehensives of this vintage are like that. Is there some back story to this? Jesus Christ, in these days of cutbacks, economic embarrassment and trying to scrimp and save every penny, it kinda beggars belief that authorities decide to spend vast amounts of money on brand new schools, leisure centres etc. That "Mr. Bean's" pool in Hayes, on another thread, is another example. This sort of thing has happened twice in my local area.
> 
> Sorry for the rant, good pics.



the music block and english block were rebuilt while i was at this school between 1995-2000 in places it needed a bit of work but was generally good, they built the new school because the old one was so small so they say!!!!! good pics but very sad for me to see!!!!


----------



## lmb1980 (Jun 15, 2012)

So sad to see, i was here between 1992 and 1997, the english block was rebuilt while i was here. My daughter goes to the new richard lander. But dont think the new one has any more capacity than old one?! feel very emotional looking through these pics, but they are great and bring back so many memories-even the smell of the place!!


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 16, 2012)

Blimey! Is that a D50 keyboard there??? Ahhhhh no!!! That appalls me as a musician. Abandoned pianos are bad enough.... *weeps. 

Great report and I echo Krela's comments entirely. They've just chucked up a new "academy" near us and they were faced with a graveyard on the ground they wanted to build on. In order to get round the laws on reinternment they lied about the number of bodies and of course the whole thing was then rubber stanped with impunity. Makes me barf frankly.


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 16, 2012)

WOW just wow , what a find with cracking piks to match

As TJ says those left behind keyboards and H&H amp WHY? it really is ridiculous to see that , an outrage indeedy!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jun 16, 2012)

what a great report..plenty to look at there..well done.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jun 16, 2012)

Very interesting pics....scared the hell out of me though...i had a right w****r maths teacher:icon_evil....good explore mate!


----------



## topline71 (Jun 22, 2012)

this is my old school want to go there one more time before my school day go to dust and gone forever 
hopeing to visit soon !!!!


----------



## whitelaw (Jun 22, 2012)

Oh well done ! And your first post too! Thank you.


----------



## smiler (Jun 22, 2012)

whitelaw said:


> Oh well done ! And your first post too! Thank you.


Thanks a bunch.


----------



## nelly (Jun 23, 2012)

Nice!!! Loving the indoor plant growth


----------



## sharoncross2012 (Jun 25, 2012)

i went here many years ago and met my husband at school,we recently married and he proposed to me again infront of our old school,was so sad seeing it all boarded up ,does anyone know who is contracted too knock down the school as i am trying to find out too contact them asap,thanks


----------



## Dark Descent (Jul 7, 2012)

that red ivy in the 3rd photo reminds me of war of the worlds


----------

